# Beach Parking Permits...



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I need to skinny on where you have to a Beach Parking permit...

Last time I checked they were required in Surfside and Crystal
Beach...

Where are they required? How much do they cost? Where can
you get them?

Thanks,
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I just bought one at Port A It cost $12 and I believe that it is good anywhere, not sure about that. There are some places where it is marked "No Permit required" such as at the Bob Hall Pier parking area. I got mine at a Strips convenience store.
Bob


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Surfside only requires one in the area from hwy 332 to access 1.From there east is county.
Sargent and Matagorda require a permit.Same one is good for both beaches and costs $10 for the year.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

the Big Store (old GulfCoast) on crystal beach has them jackie.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

sargent store or stanleys has the Mata county one or go to Bay City to the court house where you get your car tags


----------



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

Make sure you have a beach parking permit when at the packery jetties!!! I received a ticket for not having one and it was over a $250 fine. Sucks when you walk off the jetties with a stringer of fish thinking life is good and find out that your fishing trip just got a lot more expensive.
<*((JLX))><


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Jackie,

Here's the skinny on Bolivar Peninsula...

Early bird special January and February $5. March-December $10.

Two areas shall be designated as free parking areas. Dirty Pelican Pier, East toward Chamber


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I bought 2 at big store last weekend but I forgot to ask how much they cost. I thought it was 10 but that is what I paid last summer.

Oh yeah and my wife almost sucked one up in the coin vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Parking Permits*

Rod Dawg,
Are you saying East of Dirty Pelican Peir that you do not need a parking 
permit???? or is it East of SH 124 toward Chambers Co??
Thanks,
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

A state with open beach laws but you need to buy a permit to part on an open beach...

There's something wrong with that!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mustad7731 said:


> Rod Dawg,
> Are you saying East of Dirty Pelican Peir that you do not need a parking
> permit???? or is it East of SH 124 toward Chambers Co??
> Thanks,
> ...


the free parking areas on Bolivar Peninsula beaches are:

from the Dirty Pelican east to the Chambers County line

and from Retillon Road east to the washout


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Texas' Open Beaches*

Pasadena....
I'm with you on that...But remember that there are places...ie....South Carolina...
Where the beaches that I saw in the '70's were all like Galveston's West beach...
ie....park and carry your "Stuff" over a quarter mile...

As much as I hate to pay to park...I sure love driving on the beach...Pick my place 
to fish and get out and set up right beside my car/truck...

So it could be worse....And probally will be in the future...

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------

